# Fluorescent green pigs



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*China heralds year of the fluorescent green pig*

BEIJING, China (Reuters) -- Chinese scientists have successfully bred partially green fluorescent pigs which they hope will boost stem cell research, Xinhua news agency said.

A research team at the Northeast Agricultural University in Harbin managed to breed three transgenic pigs by injecting fluorescent green protein into embryonic pigs, Xinhua quoted Professor Liu Zhonghua as saying.

"The mouth, trotters and tongue of the pigs are green under ultraviolet light," said Liu.

Genetic material from jellyfish was injected into the womb of a sow which gave birth to the three pigs 114 days later in Harbin, he said.

China celebrates the start of the Year of the Pig in February.

Copyright 2006 Reuters. All rights reserved.This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.

Find this article at:
http://www.cnn.com/2006/TECH/science/12/29/china.pig.reut/index.html


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

So, then those pink elephants I've been seeing are real??? Maybe????


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

And glowing mice and rabbits and mosquitos and more!
http://www.conncoll.edu/ccacad/zimmer/GFP-ww/GFP4.htm


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

In case anyone needs to see glowing green pigs....


----------

